# Birdy kill



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Got this sparrow with a dankung pocket thunder frame and 7/8 .030 latex cut to 8.5" using a 3/8 steel ball from 10m. I shoot these alot since the population of the sparrows is growing fast and they are scaring the other birds.. so right now its trapping bait.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

That works to


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Blade said:


> That works to


Sure does !


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Another corpse on your killing floor ;- )

Nice shooting;- )

wll


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

You got it man!!! Today I got one to...here in Portugal they also are pesty!!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> You got it man!!! Today I got one to...here in Portugal they also are pesty!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see that you are back ! Do you remember me ?  i was SniperHunts !


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh I know you! Great to ser that you still around


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> You got it man!!! Today I got one to...here in Portugal they also are pesty!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A tweedy with a bad head ache !

Nice shooting ;- )

wll


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

What problem do sparrows cause?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

JediMike said:


> What problem do sparrows cause?


They are harrasing native birds, stealing their nests, From what i see they act very simillar to starlings here.. 
As an example i planted a specific tree that attract a type of a native bird (cant remember the name) the native bird came, made a nest, and a month later i see sparrows all over the tree and in the nest.


----------

